# Steel Manual



## Rodfat (Feb 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can use the 9th edition of the Steel Manual on the upcoming civil PE exam. I heard they change the codes again.


----------



## brick_27 (Feb 13, 2008)

Rodfat said:


> Does anyone know if you can use the 9th edition of the Steel Manual on the upcoming civil PE exam. I heard they change the codes again.


This Manual is the thirteenth major update of the AISC Steel Construction Manual, which was first published in 1927. With this revision, the previously separate Allowable Stress Design and Load and Resistance Factor Design methods have been combined. Thus, this Manual replaces both the 9th Edition ASD Manual and the 3rd Edition LRFD Manual. Much of the HSS Connections Manual has also been incorporated and updated in this Manual.

Not real sure if this helps you at all.


----------

